# Got Out This Morning



## LDUBS (Jul 13, 2018)

Got out today to Lake Berryessa. About a 1.5 hour drive. Did good (for me) with 5 trout, [strike]1 King (I think)[/strike], a couple of LMB and a couple of crappie. I was lines in the water about 7 am. Surface temp was 76 deg. I was trolling about 2.5 mph at 30' to 45' right above a steep underwater bank that was maybe 120' down. Caught the crappie & LMB at 30'. One of the rainbows was a dink at maybe 10". I gave the poor little guy some slack at the boat and he managed to shake the hook and scoot away. This lake has landlocked salmon -- Kokanee and Kings. The kings are basically leftovers from the hatchery that are released to the lake where they exist for 4 or 5 years. I have caught Kokes here in past years but never a King. Anyway, trout kept ranged from 12" to 19". 

On the way back to the ramp I did get the opportunity to give a tow to a family on a fiberglass I/O boat that was having engine probs.

Here are some pics. Sorry about the poor quality. 

EDIT: Checked with a local forum. Not a King. It is a rainbow. Shape of the mouth was throwing me. Looks like I posted the same pic twice. Oops. 






















I get to drive though some pretty nice country to get to this Lake.


----------

